# Ventrimaculatus



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I heard/saw one of my vents calling for the first time today =)

Does that mean its a male? or... do both sexes call? it was kind of a creaky sound, like a door opening, though at the end of the call it was almost a chirp (I don't know if that makes any sense).

-Tad


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Tad,

It's a male. Only males call. The call is barely audible. I have actually mistaken all sorts of buzzing in my apartment for their call.

Justin


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't think I would have heard it if I didn't have the tank open. It was about as loud (if not louder) than my tincs call.

-Tad


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

That's about right. I usually never hear my male call, but will sometimes see him calling.

Justin


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Awesome*

Tad,

Yep, that is what they sound like. The first time I heard them calling, it drove me nuts. I was looking all around the room to figure out WHAT that noise was. Sarah compares the sound to that of an electric razor (don't know which brand) which is pretty accurate.

Melis


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

congrats. 

i'm jealous, since i'm starting a couple of 10g verts this week, one of which i would love to get a pair of vents into, in a month or two. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

I think they sound like a cell phone on vibrate.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

ya, I could see that too. I had to search for a long time to figure out what that sound was!



hicksonj said:


> I think they sound like a cell phone on vibrate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

Should I keep an eye out for any fighting among the vents?
When I saw the lone calling today he was out at the end of a Brom and another vent hopped up in front of him. He backed down into the brom and the other one left at which point he came back out and called some more.

-Tad


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about fighting amongst them. I have a group of 3.5 in a 20H and the interaction is amazing! You may see the occasional chasing each other or bahavior along that line, but they are not near as aggresive as some species (ie, pumilio). 

-Bill J.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I remember a series of pictures in the Jewels of the Rainforest book showing a blue jeans pumilio wrestling with a full grown male (cobalt?) tinc. Actually, it was more like the pumilio was trying to hang on while the tinc was hopping along ignoring his assailant. Of course, the tinc was about 5 times the size of the pumilio.

I have not noticed any fighting in my vents, but they are still pretty young.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Tad,

No need to worry about fighting. I had a group of 12 (6.6) in a ten gallon for about 8 months. At the same time, I had a group of 10 in a 5 gallon. I know it sounds cruel, but they thrived like this. The tank was heavily planted and even flooded. I put film canisters everywhere I could. I never saw any aggression. No fights. Just what I can only describe as orgies. They all seemed to favor one canister and hang out in there. I pulled 64 eggs out of one canister one day!!! 58 on another!!! 

Justin


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

We often refer to this method of breeding vents as the Playboy Mansion setup


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

So should we now refer to vents as the "Hugh Hefner?" Hugh has three live in girlfriends right?

Kinda like "I want to get a trio of Hugh's"


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

I think I have 1 male and 3 females... I'm not sure. If this is the case would it behoove me to look for another male? The most I've seen in their little film canister is 3 at a time so maybe I have 2.2 *shrug*


-Tad


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

If you have one calling right now, it won't be long before you can easily sex them out. When fed regularly, gravid females look like they have swallowed a dime, while your males will always look more slight. Give them time--it took (at least) 5 bad clutches before mine started producing viable eggs.

Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

I've gotten a few clutches I don't know how viable they are/will be. first egg I got turned white mush inside the vivarium. Then I got four 2 of which I spilled in the viv pulling the canister off the glass. The other two are sitting in water now, though they seem sort of flattened looking and a little whitish on one side. I think I've seen 7 eggs in the course of 2 weeks, so hopefully I will have some tads by the end of the year.

-Tad


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Tad i would guess youll definitely have tads by the year's end. My first batch was good ( hatched 4 tads and 3 of them died their bodies were clear, the other one is still alive), and the next 4 or 5 went bad on me. I dont care what anyone says, the fruit flies that get in the film canisters have been wreaking havic on mine and they have all went bad. Provided they had fruit flies in them. The first clutch had very little fruit flies in them, because i just put the canitsters in there that day. So now im trying to time it, so when i put in new canisters they lay within 24 hours. In that 24 hours i dont feed and its working so far because the last 2 clutches are developing nicely. It might never have been the fruit flies, but why else would they be so molded over after a good clutch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

Its possible the ff carried some contaminat into the canister. What do _good_ eggs look like? do they stay/remain spherical? The two I have still look a little like a doughnut (with no hole) and seem to be whitish on one side (that is always on "top".


-Tad


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

The only way i could tell was they developed. On other species its easier to tell. Like galacs and especially azureus. all my vent eggs have been laid in black canisters so i cant really see inside there. But i would look for dark coloration and good shape. They are so small though its pretty much a wating game for me with the vents.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

how hard are vents to take care of? ive been contemplating picking up a pair (it would be my second tank) and i was wondering what extra work i'd have to put into them to make it work out


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Tad,

Both of my females were in the canisters last night so im guessing when i get home this afternoon i'll have eggs in there. If thats the case i'll shoot pics of the eggs. so far i have 5 tads out into individual containers(hatched Nov. 8th ) i also have another 3-5 developing right now. I'll shoot pics and post them up tonight if i get a chance. 


Matt


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

I've got 6 eggs at the moment... 3 have been there for a week and are starting to look like tads... but the eggs are floating in water still.... 3 more I took out of the aquarium a couple days ago and I've got two tads that are about a week old (thank you sarah/melissa) that I think are done absoring their yolk sac now and I'm going to feed them a little.

-Tad


----------

